# dont know where to start



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been a lurker on the board for a while.  i went through ivf last may and at egg collection got no eggs.  Got the AMH test done and i came back with the result of 0.5 and my consultant has recommened egg donation but i dont know where to start  i am 35 
can someone give me some help 
thanks


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Dear Kitty
No doubt you are feeling devastated by this news and perhaps finding it difficult to get your head round using egg donation to have your family. Here are a few places you could start at in coming to terms with the idea and beginning to understand the practicalities -

Daisy Network, www.daisynetwork.org.uk This organisation is for women who have gone through the menopause before age 40
Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority, www.hfea.gov.uk Good information about all UK fertility clinics
National Gamete Donation Trust, www.ngdt.co.uk For information about where egg donors may be found in the UK and shortest waiting lists
Donor Conception Network, www.dcnetwork.org for social and emotional support and guidance and personal stories of those who have been there before you.

You will find out quite quickly that many people go abroad for egg donation. In considering this option you may want to read the DC Network guidance document http://www.donor-conception-network.org/overseasdrs.html

Very best of luck
Olivia


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Kitty,
You could check out the treatment abroad sites - there are lots of places where you can go for DE and it usually works out a cheaper than in the UK, plus there are not the same waiting lists. You can also usually get younger donors, which can give you a better chance at success. DEs over in the UK are often part of an eggshare programme, which allow donors up to the age of 35, so you often find that success rates can be better abroad.
A lot of women go to Czech Republic, to the Reprofit Clinic and there is a very busy board for Reprofit, where you will get lots of help. I went to South Africa to the Cape Fertility Clinic for DEs, which is on the SA boards. There are lots of women who have been to Greece, to Penny at Serum and many others who have been to Spain. The best bet is to have a good look at lots of threads and post any questions you have. Also there is DE chat on Wednesday nights in the Chat room, where I got lots of help and advice, especially from Brownowl. 
Good luck hun. 
Candee
x


----------



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Kitty

I had donor conceived identical twins last July.  I completely know how you feel - am sure we all do.  The whole donor thing seems overwhelming at the start, but you soon get your head around it and there's tonnes of great info on FF about every clinic.  

Diva is right - lots of good clinics in UK, but many have waiting lists of average two years (especially in London where I am).  For that reason I went abroad.  We had tx at Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante Spain.  A wonderful, professional clinic where we were well looked after and luckily successful.  

If you go abroad, waiting lists are generally anything from a few weeks to six months.  The main difference is that donors remain anonymous, whereas here donors are known.  It's up to you to decide how important that is to you and you will find lots of ladies from both situations here on FF who can tell you of their experiences.

Please feel free to ask any questions.  Good luck!

Laura


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

ladies 

thank you all very much with the information that you all have posted.  I have been doing a bit of research and me and dh have to go through it all and decide what we are going to do.

thanks again

cathy


----------



## Slumslut (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Kitty

Like you I found out at aged 33 that my AMH level was less than 1.  I was totally gutted.
I have already had one Donor Egg IVF but sadly it was not successful.  However, there is a good chance of success with this treatment, so I am back on the waiting list at my Fertility Clinic to be matched with a donor again (probably someone doing an Egg Share cycle).  Egg share is where they will literally give half their eggs to me in exchange for me paying for their treatment.
Alternatively you could try to find someone willing to be a donor, as long as they are under 35 with no genetic inherited medical problems etc.  Also they do not have to be your direct donor, but could simply be another anonymous donor to replace the one you would be "taking" at the clinic - meaning you can jump the queue.
The waiting list at my clinic for an egg share donor was 6 months last time, and this has gone down to 4-5 months this time.  I think people want to do it more now to get a free round of IVF, so the recession is actually working in my favour somewhat!
I am a member of Daisy Mail as I am currently going through premature menopause and have POF (Premature Ovarian Failure).
Wishing you much luck, pm me if you want to chat more.
Xx


----------

